# Jeremy Deluca officially joins MusclePharm



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Jeremy Deluca officially joins MusclePharm by Anthony Roberts We???ll file this one under the ???I told you so??? category???.MusclePharm issued another one of their inane press releases (like the ones where they try to spin a $5 million dollar loss as a positive result), this time telling everyone that Jeremy Deluca, former president of Bodybuilding.com, [...]

*Read More...*


----------

